# CGAR Girl Miami-style Drive By



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

There I was at a local cigar shop's grand opening, minding my own business, when Sondra lobs a little Miami Cigar grenade at me! The doctor tells me that I may never regain the hearing in my right ear or that side burn! 

I was very tempted to light one up immediately, but I knew I should wait until I had a chance to get a good picture and give appropriate credit. (Which makes it all the more cruel and unusual! Well, maybe not unusual on this board...)

Thanks Sondra, you rock! (Even if you did chicken out on the feather boa this weekend! :lol

P.S. And yes, that is a napkin. This was clearly an improvised explosive device, designed to do maximum damage with minimal engineering!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit:dribble:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

In my cigar training... we practice improvised things. Most call it BS, but well ya know.

Enjoy! And don't get too addicted to the Escogido...unless you feel like going to DR, you ain't gonna get them off the shelf!

(the boa only is worn for occasions that aren't as packed as that place was... I'd end up setting myself on fire!)


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> In my cigar training... we practice improvised things. Most call it BS, but well ya know.
> 
> Enjoy! And don't get too addicted to the Escogido...unless you feel like going to DR, you ain't gonna get them off the shelf!
> 
> (the boa only is worn for occasions that aren't as packed as that place was... I'd end up setting myself on fire!)


I'm always up for a trip to the DR, just let me know when you have me booked to fly down! :lol:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sondra is on a mission


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice one!


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

Nice hit Gurl!!! Sondra is DA WOMAN!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit! I guess she isn't playin around.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

This girl rocks......You Go girl


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

hehe, She hit me with one of those Escogidos on friday 
I p/u one of those Special Selections yesterday at the Humidor, looking forward to trying that one... 

Nice hit Sondra...


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

my ICB's(improvised cigar bombs) are fun. LOL not too leathal, but enough to leave a mark.

There be lots of you in GA, so watch it!
:biggrin:


----------



## Steve D-cl (Apr 3, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> my ICB's(improvised cigar bombs) are fun. LOL not too leathal, but enough to leave a mark.
> 
> There be lots of you in GA, so watch it!
> :biggrin:


RUT ROH!!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

OOOOoo steve is just around the corner from me... down 54  niiiiiiiiice


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> my ICB's(improvised cigar bombs) are fun. LOL not too leathal, but enough to leave a mark.
> 
> There be lots of you in GA, so watch it!
> :biggrin:


Just Georgia? Howsa 'bout sending some love further north?:biggrin:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sondra what is that la aurora second to the left it looks good?


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice Hit!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Great hit right there!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

jitzy said:


> sondra what is that la aurora second to the left it looks good?


Thats called the La Aurora Escogido. It's not one that you can buy. It's a lil treat that we give folks when they visit the La Aurora Factory. It's something special... that's why I was warning him not to get addicted to it.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> It's a lil treat that we give folks when they visit the La Aurora Factory. It's something special... that's why I was warning him not to get addicted to it.


Sondra is such a trip that she gives you the cigar just for meeting her- no need to book a flight! :lol:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!! Don Lino...great cigar


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Awsome hit!!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

happy1 said:


> Great hit!! Don Lino...great cigar


That Don Lino is 'new'. It's our Don Lino 1989. Two wrappers.. a Con and a Maddy. On ly 3 sizes - C'hill, Robo, and Torp. I LOVE the maddy. I have to keep them in the trunk when Im travelling or I smoke them all up!!

Even the Con has some zing on it.. not a typical Don Lino!! Yummy 

(I need to get Stogie to make me a yummy smilie hahaha)


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Don Lino Ohh I want some. WOW those all look TASTY. As I have said before you are fitting in very well here CGAR Girl. Enjoy Brian. Flint:biggrin:


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> In my cigar training... we practice improvised things. Most call it BS, but well ya know.


the female version of the bombing MacGuyver.


----------



## Steve D-cl (Apr 3, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> OOOOoo steve is just around the corner from me... down 54  niiiiiiiiice


Yup!

Hey, how's your shop at Lindbergh doin? Haven't been by in a while. Haven't been to either of Bill's shops lately either....need to change that soon. Used to see you now and then when you were workin' at his Buckhead shop and at the BBQ/auction in Newnan.

Small world..


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

nice hit


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice job Sondra--very nice --PM


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice Sondra


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Sondra making a big impression around here - nice hit!


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

damn, sista, that looks tasty.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Steve D said:


> Yup!
> 
> Hey, how's your shop at Lindbergh doin? Haven't been by in a while. Haven't been to either of Bill's shops lately either....need to change that soon. Used to see you now and then when you were workin' at his Buckhead shop and at the BBQ/auction in Newnan.
> 
> Small world..


yes, small in deed! but I'm done with personally working in any 1 shop  I crossed the darkside.... Im a rep for Miami Cigar Co. Absolutly love it!!

Check out Bill Tyrone shop... its look great!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

smh0768 said:


> damn, sista, that looks tasty.


oh dude, the DL 1989 line is awesome! The c'hill a tad long smoke.. but the torp and robo is sooooooo good. That nice blend of flavor, consistant draw, smooth, that after taste and smoke that makes you want to grab another right away!


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

nice..!


----------



## Steve D-cl (Apr 3, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> yes, small in deed! but I'm done with personally working in any 1 shop  I crossed the darkside.... Im a rep for Miami Cigar Co. Absolutly love it!!
> 
> Check out Bill Tyrone shop... its look great!


Good for you!!!

Knew Bill had a new place in Tyrone but haven't had a chance to get by - need to correct that soon (cigar budget has been just about $0 lately so I's actually sorta forgot about it).


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

I hear ya. His new place looks good. ANd there's been a hand full of shops popping up everywhere! It's been crazy. OK, dont get all mad... but Im trying to remember you.. and I think I do, but.... umm yeah. Mad cow.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome selection!!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice. Watch out boys this girl is deadly.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Sondra seems to be a pretty cool chick. Not many SOTL's out there. Nice hit.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Sondra know how to make a day good!!! 

Nice hit!


----------



## Steve D-cl (Apr 3, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> I hear ya. His new place looks good. ANd there's been a hand full of shops popping up everywhere! It's been crazy. OK, dont get all mad... but Im trying to remember you.. and I think I do, but.... umm yeah. Mad cow.


Mad? Nah.....

Here's a link to a page with a photo - help any?

http://www.dppoppers.com/About.htm


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice hit!!!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Steve D said:


> Mad? Nah.....
> 
> Here's a link to a page with a photo - help any?
> 
> http://www.dppoppers.com/About.htm


AHHHH!! okay! Now Im tracking! Eh..Ive got mad cows so my memory sucks  I wear a name tag sometimes just so I know who I am :redface:


----------



## Steve D-cl (Apr 3, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> Eh..Ive got mad cows so my memory sucks  I wear a name tag sometimes just so I know who I am :redface:


Join the club sista!! My better half says I have CRN Syndrome (Can't Remember Nothin')....


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

mines CRS  eh.. and PMS.. and some other acronyms.


----------



## Steve D-cl (Apr 3, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> mines CRS  eh.. and PMS.. and some other acronyms.


He he he....well, at least I can't claim PMS....


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

You don't want it. BELIEVE ME! The day a man gets PMS, is the day us women rejoice.


----------



## Steve D-cl (Apr 3, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> You don't want it. BELIEVE ME! The day a man gets PMS, is the day us women rejoice.


LOL!!!

I have a wife and 2 daughters (fortunately our youngest is only 10 and isn't there yet)....PMS is an adventure around our house...I stay outside a lot..


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Sweet! Good job, Sondra!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Sondra is making quite an impression.


----------

